# My favorite things with my favorite thing! A Photo Essay



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my family... the things I make them do! lol














































My hubby was like "are you out of your mind or what?" But he was a good sport anyway! lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is too cute.  Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That is just too cute!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol your little one in the second picture doesn't look too happy. This is too cute


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> lol your little one in the second picture doesn't look too happy. This is too cute


No, he wasn't! It was all I could do to keep him there for 30 seconds to take the pic. lol


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

These are wonderful.  Thank you.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are great!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

What a photogenic family you have!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So cute. What a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Tall whisp'ring pines and hot maple syrup,
Red-coated Mounties perched high in the stirrup,
Hard rubber hockey pucks shot from the wing...


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

These are darling. Great idea!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

lol, wonderful. You must really trust your pets and hubby to let them near your K.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Too cool, thanks!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting these wonderful pix      They are inspiring.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Those were great, raccemup... thanks for posting!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Your puppies are sooooo cute!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, thanks for sharing.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the compliments and kind words!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT?


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Pawplus,
There are different methods for getting custom screensavers for K1 and K2... which one do you have so we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Could you point me too in that direction.  I really want the lotr screensavers.  Thanks in advance.


----------

